

Cringely on Microsoft-Yahoo: Yahoo Needs Courage, Microsoft Needs a Heart - sutro
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2008/pulpit_20080208_004240.html

======
sanj
I see how Microsoft gets a heart out of this deal.

How does Yahoo get courage? Or does it discover it "had it all along" when it
makes the leap?

